# New Support Group



## mercury05 (Sep 28, 2012)

The first meeting of cumnock area diabetes support will be held on Wed 14th November at Cumnock Town Hall starting at 19.30Hrs. It would be nice if anyone from this forum who lives in the area or nearby could come along. If you do please come and say hello to me, I will be the rather panic stricken looking one. If all goes well will be holding firther meetings on the second Wednesday of each month. Your thoughts on this would be appreciated


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2012)

Wishing you every success, I hope lots of people turn up


----------



## Marier (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi mercury05  

I am just 20 odd  miles away so il check Diary and getback to you


----------



## mercury05 (Sep 28, 2012)

*support group*

thanks Marier, could do with all the support I can get


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2012)

Well done for setting this up,  Hope everything works out with lots of people turning up !


----------



## mercury05 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got the local newspaper  and local radio to support me and give me some publicity


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2012)

mercury05 said:


> Just got the local newspaper  and local radio to support me and give me some publicity



Excellent!


----------



## Marier (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats Fab


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 4, 2012)

I am right into Google Earth. & is cumnock near ayr, just below glasgow.       A nice place to be !!  When you get sorted give us the address & time


----------



## mercury05 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Hobie

I like Google Earth too.  The first meeting will be held at Cumnock Tow Hall, Glaisnock st, the postcode for google is KA18 1BY.  When you find it go to street view, it's a lovely building recently renovated.  The time is 19.30 - 21.00.


----------



## mercury05 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just gone round the town putting up my posters for first meeting. all going well so far


----------



## mercury (Oct 23, 2012)

*Update*

Had a reply from councillor kathy Morrice, (Spokesperson for Community Wellbeing) East Ayrshire Council, accepting my invitation to my first meeting on Nov 14th.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2012)

mercury said:


> Had a reply from councillor kathy Morrice, (Spokesperson for Community Wellbeing) East Ayrshire Council, accepting my invitation to my first meeting on Nov 14th.



Excellent!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2012)

Good for you Mercury, sounds very possitive & good, councilors who care


----------

